# Fritz: The Tough Guy on Drugs



## Clem_Shady

Yesterday's news:

Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine

Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

2008 news:

Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.

Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?

48 hours in jail and probation.

This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."


----------



## itsrequired

Clem_Shady said:


> Yesterday's news:
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> 2008 news:
> 
> Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.
> 
> Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?
> 
> 48 hours in jail and probation.
> 
> This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."



What are you talking about?  When I look the guy up on case search he has open indictments.  Shouldn't you wait till the case gets moved through before you start throwing stones?  Do you base all your knowledge on the St. Mary's Today?

Here's that guy.

Maryland Judiciary Case Search


----------



## Libertarian

itsrequired said:


> What are you talking about?  When I look the guy up on case search he has open indictments.  Shouldn't you wait till the case gets moved through before you start throwing stones?  Do you base all your knowledge on the St. Mary's Today?
> 
> Here's that guy.
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search


The only reason he has open indictments is because he just got busted again, this time for meth. In addition to his 2 days that he was sentenced to in jail, he was sentenced to 2 years of probation. So, when he got busted for meth, the marijuana case was re-opened as a result of a violation of his probation. So, the case was already "moved through"...and was reopened due to his meth arrest. I am surprised you didn't realize that as a police officer...but then again, police officers are not really the most fluent in law. (And I don't mean any disrespect with that statement...it is just my honest observation.)


----------



## itsrequired

Libertarian said:


> The only reason he has open indictments is because he just got busted again, this time for meth. In addition to his 2 days that he was sentenced to in jail, he was sentenced to 2 years of probation. So, when he got busted for meth, the marijuana case was re-opened as a result of a violation of his probation. So, the case was already "moved through"...and was reopened due to his meth arrest. I am surprised you didn't realize that as a police officer...but then again, police officers are not really the most fluent in law. (And I don't mean any disrespect with that statement...it is just my honest observation.)



I was looking at this long criminal history this guy stated he had, and didn't see it.  While I would agree, meth is bad, the judges in this county or other counties don't give harsh sentences to people who commit these sort of crimes.  Prosecutors are forced to take the best pleas they can.


----------



## Libertarian

itsrequired said:


> Prosecutors are forced to take the best pleas they can.


Absolutely. I don't have a dog in this race because I don't live in St. Mary's County, but I realize there are a number of factors which influence what kind of plea agreement the prosecutor is willing to accept. Generally, all else being equal, the weaker the evidence, the better the plea deal for the defendant. For all we know in that 2-day-sentence deal, there may have been an issue with the search warrant that the prosecutor was concerned may have gotten successfully thrown out of court by the defense, or there may have been another issue that made him uncertain about how a 12-member jury would decide the case if it had gone to trial. Going to trial is always a roll of the dice. However, I will say that this case illustrates why I am against plea bargaining and against minimum mandatory sentencing: because they fail! However, I'll save that issue for another thread. Am I sticking up for Fritz? Absolutely not. I don't know enough information to decide about him one way or another, and since I don't vote in St. Mary's, I am not going to take the time to decide.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Libertarian said:


> The only reason he has open indictments is because he just got busted again, this time for meth. In addition to his 2 days that he was sentenced to in jail, he was sentenced to 2 years of probation. So, when he got busted for meth, the marijuana case was re-opened as a result of a violation of his probation. So, the case was already "moved through"...and was reopened due to his meth arrest. I am surprised you didn't realize that as a police officer...but then again, police officers are not really the most fluent in law. (And I don't mean any disrespect with that statement...it is just my honest observation.)



Thanks for pointing out the obvious, which Mr. "pretend to be officer nice guy" intentionally chose to overlook and distort. So is he a dumb cop or a liar?

But of course after you busted him out, then he changed his tune and it was everyone's fault but Fritz.

I'll also point out there are other clear cases in that St. Mary's Today story of the same nature.

And, how you can be rolling the dice with a jury when you've got a guy with over a 100 pot plants and a handgun in a drug free school zone?

This is the epitome example of the Fritz regime and it's defenders.


----------



## Libertarian

Clem_Shady said:


> Thanks for pointing out the obvious, which Mr. "pretend to be officer nice guy" intentionally chose to overlook and distort. So is he a dumb cop or a liar?
> 
> But of course after you busted him out, then he changed his tune and it was everyone's fault but Fritz.
> 
> I'll also point out there are other clear cases in that St. Mary's Today story of the same nature.
> 
> *And, how you can be rolling the dice with a jury when you've got a guy with over a 100 pot plants and a handgun in a drug free school zone?*
> This is the epitome example of the Fritz regime and it's defenders.


Plain and simple: The defense would have scrutinized the search warrant, the information that led up to obtain that search warrant, and done everything under the sun to get the evidence thrown out on the grounds that it was an illegal search or because of some other technicality. If the defense would have succeeded in this, the evidence would have been disqualified and there would have been no case. I don't know the details in the case, but let's say that the search warrant was obtained on nothing but evidence of high electric bills and an accusation by the defendant's ex-gf that he grew marijuana. The defense would claim this was not sufficient grounds for the search warrant to be issued, because the ex-gf had a bone to pick and many other things could have caused high electric bills. The fact that marijuana was seized is irrelevant to whether there was grounds for the search and seizure in the first place. If the trial judge would have ruled the search should not have been done, and the evidence was thus "fruit of the poisoned tree," there would be no case. Anyway, I think you get the point. A conviction is never a slam dunk, and I don't know the details in this case. Perhaps Fritz is soft on drugs; or perhaps there is more to this case that we don't know.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Libertarian said:


> Plain and simple: The defense would have scrutinized the search warrant, the information that led up to obtain that search warrant, and done everything under the sun to get the evidence thrown out on the grounds that it was an illegal search or because of some other technicality. If the defense would have succeeded in this, the evidence would have been disqualified and there would have been no case. I don't know the details in the case, but let's say that the search warrant was obtained on nothing but evidence of high electric bills and an accusation by the defendant's ex-gf that he grew marijuana. The defense would claim this was not sufficient grounds for the search warrant to be issued, because the ex-gf had a bone to pick and many other things could have caused high electric bills. The fact that marijuana was seized is irrelevant to whether there was grounds for the search and seizure in the first place. If the trial judge would have ruled the search should not have been done, and the evidence was thus "fruit of the poisoned tree," there would be no case. Anyway, I think you get the point. A conviction is never a slam dunk, and I don't know the details in this case. Perhaps Fritz is soft on drugs; or perhaps there is more to this case that we don't know.



How would you rate Fritz on prosecuting counterfeiters?


----------



## Libertarian

Clem_Shady said:


> How would you rate Fritz on prosecuting counterfeiters?


That is a loaded question. First, I am only going to spend a certain amount of time on Fritz since I live in Calvert and cannot even vote in St. Mary's County (Would I vote for him if I lived in St. Mary's? Probably not...he just seems too shady to me, and I hate politicians that go around boasting about being "tough on drugs" to snow the voters [no pun intended].) Second, I have no idea how he is on prosecuting counterfeiters, because I have heard no such stories in the news. (Besides, wouldn't Federal authorities take over the investigation and prosecution of a counterfieting crime? I don't know.) Finally, you seem so hell-bent on getting Fritz voted out of office that I can almost see the venom spewing from the words you type, and it is making all of your "facts" seem like biased information.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Phony bill turned in by McKay

Two charged in counterfeiting ring; McKay's son implicated

Phony money charges shelved

Prosecutors shelve last counterfeiting case

Counterfeiting cases resolved


----------



## Libertarian

Clem_Shady said:


> Phony bill turned in by McKay
> 
> Two charged in counterfeiting ring; McKay's son implicated
> 
> Phony money charges shelved
> 
> Prosecutors shelve last counterfeiting case
> 
> Counterfeiting cases resolved


I'm sure whoever your guy is will make all decisions based on principle if he wins...he would never be a politician.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> How would you rate Fritz on prosecuting counterfeiters?


Counterfeiting is a federal crime, wouldn't a federal prosecuter be used.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> The Enterprise article said that the Secret Service took part in the investigation and decided to let the local authorities handle the case because of the small number of bills involved. I can't remember reading that the young men charged had attempted to pass any of the bills.
> Eric Mckay doesn't seem to have had any other serious run ins with the law and I think most people would attribute this to nothing more than  a youthful indescretion that he didnt deserve to have his reputation smeared with for the rest of his life.
> If Tom McKay did use his influence to aide his son then i think he did what most parents would do to protect their children,
> After all, Eric McKay has gone on to be the *only **respected **publisher *of a small newspaper published in St. Mary's Today.
> I don't intend to vote for Tom McKay in the Primary, but not because he may, or may not have come to the aide of his son.



What about Case Number: 2Q00027197 ?

Maryland Judiciary Case Search


----------



## Libertarian

Clem_Shady said:


> What about Case Number: 2Q00027197 ?
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search


Mmm...okay...he was charged for an offense of "malicious destruction of property" that allegedly happened when he was 18 years old, and the case was "nolle pros'd." So, what's your point? That he already used his "get-out-of-jail-free-pass" for "youthful indiscretion" and thus should have been prosecuted for the counterfeiting charge?


----------



## tigerbug

*The whole truth*

It seems as though you don't have any idea what your talking about - lets try the truth for a change - first, it was mama's gun. You can't send the guy to jail for mama owning a gun in her own house. Second, he entered up a plea of guilty to a felony. Third, he was sentenced to 18 months suspended to 90 days incarceration. Fourth, the sentence imposed was according to the Maryland Sentencing Guidelines. Fifth, it is the judge that imposes a sentence, not the State's Attorney. Sixth, the reason we need a jail is because Fritz has them sleeping on top of each other. Seventh - try telling the whole truth. Here is one for you that you never have gotten correct - Judge Raley does not accept plea bargains - all sentences imposed by him are his - the State's Attorney has no control over Raley, nor does anyone else when it comes to sentences; again, try telling the whole truth. Your obsessive and ungovernable frenzy over our good State's Attorney shows a certain disorganization of behavior that may require professional help


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> It seems as though you don't have any idea what your talking about - lets try the truth for a change - first, it was mama's gun. You can't send the guy to jail for mama owning a gun in her own house. Second, he entered up a plea of guilty to a felony. Third, he was sentenced to 18 months suspended to 90 days incarceration. Fourth, the sentence imposed was according to the Maryland Sentencing Guidelines. Fifth, it is the judge that imposes a sentence, not the State's Attorney. Sixth, the reason we need a jail is because Fritz has them sleeping on top of each other. Seventh - try telling the whole truth. Here is one for you that you never have gotten correct - Judge Raley does not accept plea bargains - all sentences imposed by him are his - the State's Attorney has no control over Raley, nor does anyone else when it comes to sentences; again, try telling the whole truth. Your obsessive and ungovernable frenzy over our good State's Attorney shows a certain disorganization of behavior that may require professional help



"A review of those convicted by Fritz for drug dealing reveals that a man, who lives in a basement apartment in a house rented by his parents from a local real estate firm, *got just two days in jail* for distribution and manufacturing of marijuana."

"*Represented by attorney Shane Mattingly, Newland was indicted by a Grand Jury following a presentation by States Attorney Richard Fritz who then on Feb. 19, 2010, agreed to a plea bargain in which Newland was to report to jail on March 1, 2010 to serve the long, tough sentence of 48 hours in jail* which really ought to teach him not to be a drug dealer."

"Last November, Newland’s attorney, Mattingly, quit the case and in spite of his thriving drug operation, he was assigned a public defender, paid for by the taxpayers, to provide him the amazing terms of the *plea bargain approved by Fritz and the Circuit Court Judge in the case*."

Article

Thanks for the advice on the professional help, but I believe the news personally...


----------



## tigerbug

*tell the whole truth*

There you go again - do you care about the truth or do you just make things up? Go to the courthouse and look it up. You remind me of ken -just make it up and put it out there and hope every one buys it ; again - Tell The Truth !!.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> There you go again - do you care about the truth or do you just make things up? Go to the courthouse and look it up. You remind me of ken -just make it up and put it out there and hope every one buys it ; again - Tell The Truth !!.



No, there you go again, coming in here, running your mouth and screaming lies, but offering no proof to back up your rhetoric. It's in print on the St. Mary's Today website, so put-up or shut-up.

If you say it's wrong, then go get the court docs and post them in this thread.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> No, there you go again, coming in here, running your mouth and screaming lies, but offering no proof to back up your rhetoric. *It's in print on the St. Mary's Today website,* so put-up or shut-up.
> 
> If you say it's wrong, then go get the court docs and post them in this thread.


Must be the truth if it's on there, all 14 readers of the paper can't be wrong.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Merlin99 said:


> Must be the truth if it's on there, all 14 readers of the paper can't be wrong.



You notice she hasn't went in the case search site and for example posted any screen shots of the charges and punishments to prove her case, has she?

Of course you're the same guy we had to educate on how the counterfeiting cases work too.

Here you go big dog....

Maryland Judiciary Case Search


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> You notice she hasn't went in the case search site and for example posted any screen shots of the charges and punishments to prove her case, has she?
> 
> Of course you're the same guy we had to educate on how the counterfeiting cases work too.
> 
> Here you go big dog....
> 
> Maryland Judiciary Case Search


I don't recall being educated, please find me a state charge for counterfeiting, I'm easy all you have to give me is a statute number and I'll take it from there.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Merlin99 said:


> I don't recall being educated, please find me a state charge for counterfeiting, I'm easy all you have to give me is a statute number and I'll take it from there.



This work for you?


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> This work for you?


Works for me


----------



## ontheriver

clem,
I did't like you yesterday
I don't like you today
Not gonna like you tomorrow either.
Move along.


----------



## tigerbug

*tell the whole truth*

You have got to be joking! You cite the St. Mary's Today as your authority for anything? The last I read the American Public has a lower opinion of news papers than it does of used car salesmen - I wonder where St. Mary's Today has obtained its credibility? Having been a reader of St. Mary's Today in the past, I question almost everything that appears in "the rag". I wonder how it got that name? Everyone who reads it knows that it does nothing but bash Fritz as hard as it can - and the heck with the truth and the whole truth. You should be ashamed of citing the St. Mary's Today as your ultimate source of truth and wisdom.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> You have got to be joking! You cite the St. Mary's Today as your authority for anything? The last I read the American Public has a lower opinion of news papers than it does of used car salesmen - I wonder where St. Mary's Today has obtained its credibility? Having been a reader of St. Mary's Today in the past, I question almost everything that appears in "the rag". I wonder how it got that name? Everyone who reads it knows that it does nothing but bash Fritz as hard as it can - and the heck with the truth and the whole truth. You should be ashamed of citing the St. Mary's Today as your ultimate source of truth and wisdom.



And still she provides no documents or official case information, just babbling rants...


----------



## BernieP

tigerbug said:


> You have got to be joking! You cite the St. Mary's Today as your authority for anything? The last I read the American Public has a lower opinion of news papers than it does of used car salesmen - I wonder where St. Mary's Today has obtained its credibility? Having been a reader of St. Mary's Today in the past, I question almost everything that appears in "the rag". I wonder how it got that name? Everyone who reads it knows that it does nothing but bash Fritz as hard as it can - and the heck with the truth and the whole truth. You should be ashamed of citing the St. Mary's Today as your ultimate source of truth and wisdom.



Note, he's citing himself as the source.


----------



## Themis

*Md Judiciary Case  Search- Robert Newland*

Taken from thr Maryland Judiciary Case Search File.

Circuit Court of Maryland 
Case Information 
Court System: Circuit Court for St. Mary's County - Criminal System  
Case Number: 18K08000531 
*Title: State of Maryland vs Robert O Newland Case Type: IndictmentFiling Date:10/15/2008 Case Status: Reopened/Active Case Disposition: Disposition Date: *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge and Disposition Information
(Each Charge is listed separately. The disposition is listed below the Charge) Charge No: 1CJIS Code:1 0573Statute Code:CR.5.601.(a)(1) 
*Charge Description: Cds: Possession-Marihuana Offense Date From:  10/09/2008To: 10/09/2008 *Arrest Tracking No: 08-7018-00088-2Citation: 
Charge Amend No: 0Sentence Version:0Charge Class: 
Disposition Plea: Plea Date: 
*Disposition: Nolle ProsequiDisposition Date:04/10/2009 *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 2CJIS Code:1 0233Statute Code:CR.5.602 
*Charge Description: Cds Possess With Intent To Distribute Offense Date From:  10/09/2008To: 10/09/2008 *Arrest Tracking No: 08-7018-00088-2Citation: 
Charge Amend No: 0Sentence Version:0Charge Class: 
*Disposition Plea: GuiltyPlea Date:02/19/2010 Disposition: GuiltyDisposition Date:02/19/2010 *Jail Life/Death:  
*Jail Term: Yrs:0Mos:0Days:2Hours:0 Suspended Term: Yrs:0Mos:0Days:0Hours:0 UnSuspended Term: Yrs:0Mos:0Days:2Hours:0 Jail Text: Report March 1, 2010 at 7:00 p.m. and to be released March 3, 2010 at 6:00 a.m. court orders defendant to complete remainder of probation *Probation Probation: Yrs:Mosays:Hours: 
Supervised :  Yrs:0Mos:0Days:0Hours:0 
UnSupervised :  Yrs:0Mos:0Days:0Hours:0 
Fine Fine Amt: 0Fine Suspended Amt:0Fine Due:First Pmt Due: 
Community Work Service Hours: Complete By: 
Report To:  
Report Date:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge No: 3CJIS Code:1 1106Statute CodeS.5.133.(b) 
*Charge Description: Regulated Firearm:Illegal Possession *Offense Date From:  10/09/2008To: 10/09/2008 
Arrest Tracking No: 08-7018-00088-2Citation: 
Charge Amend No: 0Sentence Version:0Charge Class: 
Disposition Plea: Plea Date: 
*Disposition: Nolle ProsequiDisposition Date:04/10/2009 *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sentencing Net Totals *Serve Time:  Yrs:0Mos:0Days:2Hours:0 
*Probation :  Yrs:2Mos:0Days:0Hours:0 Fine Amount: 0Fine Due Date:CWS Hours:0Credit Time Served:0 *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Name:State of Maryland Party Typelaintiff City: State:Zip Code: *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Attorney(s) for the Related Person Name: Fritz, Esq, Richard D Address: 41605 Courthouse Drive City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 Name: Stanalonis, Esq, Joseph M Address: 41605 Courthouse Drive City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650 *



Only a moron would say that a judge isn't involved in a plea bargain. Wthout the Judge's blessing about the promised sentence, the plea bargain would be worthless.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> It seems as though you don't have any idea what your talking about - lets try the truth for a change - first, it was mama's gun. You can't send the guy to jail for mama owning a gun in her own house. Second, he entered up a plea of guilty to a felony. Third, he was sentenced to 18 months suspended to 90 days incarceration. Fourth, the sentence imposed was according to the Maryland Sentencing Guidelines. Fifth, it is the judge that imposes a sentence, not the State's Attorney. Sixth, the reason we need a jail is because Fritz has them sleeping on top of each other. Seventh - try telling the whole truth. Here is one for you that you never have gotten correct - Judge Raley does not accept plea bargains - all sentences imposed by him are his - the State's Attorney has no control over Raley, nor does anyone else when it comes to sentences; again, try telling the whole truth. Your obsessive and ungovernable frenzy over our good State's Attorney shows a certain disorganization of behavior that may require professional help



I don't think Clem needs my help with you. But you sound just like two *dodo's *who have been hounding me, you wouldn't be related to The- Truth, and FocusFace would you? Our Jail is full of people. People who coundn't afford the fee to stay out of jail in St Mary's.
The only thing you,ve been right about is is our good States Attorney. He's good for nothing!  Wait, I'm wrong, he has been very good for himself.


----------



## tigerbug

*Tell the whole truth*

You guys really need to learn how to read judicial documents - if you want the reallity of things go to the courthouse, look up case number 18-K-08-000531 and you will find this:

 "0018000 Open Court Proceedings            04/10/09  000 KHA
      Defendant present with counsel for docket call. Plea of guilty entered and accepted as to Count 2. The defendant is sentenced to 18 Months SMCDC suspended to 90 Days SMCDC with credit for 3 days tome served."

Now - please tell the truth when you blog  - at lease educate your selves enough to run down the WHOLE TRUTH. Again this is just one more attempt to hammer the good job Fritz is doing. Oh, and by the way the Judicial Case Search that you love to cite is about as useless as can be; quite simply it is not accurate - the case file and actual docket enteries are accurate. Soooo, if you want the WHOLE TRUTH, get off your lazy butts and run down the WHOLE TRUTH!


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> You guys really need to learn how to read judicial documents - if you want the reallity of things go to the courthouse, look up case number 18-K-08-000531 and you will find this:
> 
> "0018000 Open Court Proceedings            04/10/09  000 KHA
> Defendant present with counsel for docket call. Plea of guilty entered and accepted as to Count 2. The defendant is sentenced to 18 Months SMCDC suspended to 90 Days SMCDC with credit for 3 days tome served."
> 
> Now - please tell the truth when you blog  - at lease educate your selves enough to run down the WHOLE TRUTH. Again this is just one more attempt to hammer the good job Fritz is doing. Oh, and by the way the Judicial Case Search that you love to cite is about as useless as can be; quite simply it is not accurate - the case file and actual docket enteries are accurate. Soooo, if you want the WHOLE TRUTH, get off your lazy butts and run down the WHOLE TRUTH!



Post the documents online, unverified talk is cheap.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> You guys really need to learn how to read judicial documents - if you want the reallity of things go to the courthouse, look up case number 18-K-08-000531 and you will find this:
> 
> "0018000 Open Court Proceedings            04/10/09  000 KHA
> Defendant present with counsel for docket call. Plea of guilty entered and accepted as to Count 2. The defendant is sentenced to 18 Months SMCDC suspended to 90 Days SMCDC with credit for 3 days tome served."
> 
> Now - please tell the truth when you blog  - at lease educate your selves enough to run down the WHOLE TRUTH. Again this is just one more attempt to hammer the good job Fritz is doing. Oh, and by the way the Judicial Case Search that you love to cite is about as useless as can be; quite simply it is not accurate - the case file and actual docket enteries are accurate. Soooo, if you want the WHOLE TRUTH, get off your lazy butts and run down the WHOLE TRUTH!



Everyone else seems to think that as a matter of public record the Judiciary *Case **File *Search is pretty reliable. I wonder where they could possibly get their information? I think it's only reliable to you when it suits you.
While you're trying to dig up some proof to show everyone who can read this thread the truth of your statements about the Newland Case. Don't forget to look up the good work your boyfriend did on the Daniel H Fowkes, John Edison JR, and the John Mattingly cases that have been tried. These are just a few examples of his good work. What about Wendell Ford the drug dealer (who Fritz represented while he was in private practice), who has never received a serious jail sentence in St Mary's for any of his crimes (most were never tried), but got put away for 14 years when the Feds finally arrested, and tried him.


----------



## letmetellyou

Themis said:


> While you're trying to dig up some proof to show everyone who can read this thread the truth of your statements about the Newland Case. Don't forget to look up the good work your boyfriend did on the Daniel H Fowkes, John Edison JR, and the John Mattingly cases that have been tried. .



Didn't the people in Edison and Ford sue the police, but not the prosecution?  Why are you blaming the prosecutors?  The jurors in the Fowkes case chose to believe that a guy was giving a baby CPR with a boot.  You blame that on the prosecutor?  So that leaves us with Mattingly.  One more outsanding guy, who's partner has been found guilty.  In my opinion, a lawyer associating himself with a business partner who is guilty is likely guilty himself.


----------



## The-TRUTH




----------



## Clem_Shady

letmetellyou said:


> Didn't the people in Edison and Ford sue the police, but not the prosecution?  Why are you blaming the prosecutors?  The jurors in the Fowkes case chose to believe that a guy was giving a baby CPR with a boot.  You blame that on the prosecutor?  So that leaves us with Mattingly.  One more outsanding guy, who's partner has been found guilty.  In my opinion, a lawyer associating himself with a business partner who is guilty is likely guilty himself.



So, who decides if the case is going to court or not?


----------



## Themis

letmetellyou said:


> Didn't the people in Edison and Ford sue the police, but not the prosecution?  Why are you blaming the prosecutors?  The jurors in the Fowkes case chose to believe that a guy was giving a baby CPR with a boot.  You blame that on the prosecutor?  So that leaves us with Mattingly.  One more outsanding guy, who's partner has been found guilty.  In my opinion, a lawyer associating himself with a business partner who is guilty is likely guilty himself.


Thats why no one cares about your opinion.
The jurors in the Fowkes trial weren't convinced by the state that his actions caused the infants death because the prosecution thought they had an open and shut case and didn't bother to present a professional witness to testify that Fowkes actions did in fact cause the death.
You neglected the Edison case that they took to trial knowing that they had no evidence, and that the defense was going to call law enforcement officers to testify that the two detectives who investigated the case had committed perjury in the statements they had filed with the court.
In Mattingly's case his partner was found guilty of one misdemeanor, and found innocent on five felony charges.
I'm sure that every partner in every other partnership in the world knows exactly what their partners are doing every minute of the day, except for John Mattingly.
Your analogy is as rediculous as your previous statements to my posts.
What you ar saying is, that if Mattingly's partner had committed armed robbery with 10 witness's who could identify him as the robber, Mattingly would be *guilty **by **association*.
Do you think that when a husband commits adultry, his wife automaticlaly
becomes an adulteress. If you do, you have a very logical way of thinking.
LOL


----------



## Clem_Shady

*A message from the Head Professional himself:*



letmetellyou said:


> Didn't the people in Edison and Ford sue the police, but not the prosecution?  Why are you blaming the prosecutors?  The jurors in the Fowkes case chose to believe that a guy was giving a baby CPR with a boot.  You blame that on the prosecutor?  So that leaves us with Mattingly.  One more outsanding guy, who's partner has been found guilty.  In my opinion, a lawyer associating himself with a business partner who is guilty is likely guilty himself.



This should pretty much address things for you:

"Fritz explained that getting a conviction is a complicated process that looks into all aspects of the crime committed from the police investigation to evidence gathering to the arrest. *“We have to make sure the alleged criminal’s constitutional rights were not violated in order to proceed,” said Fritz."*

"When asked to explain why it seems like some criminals continue to be released, not prosecuted or return to the community very fast, Fritz  explained that there are many reasons, *including prosecutorial errors, court errors or over-zealous police work that can cause a sentence to be reduced from the maximum or even not prosecuted at all."*

"He stated that there are many aspects of the case that have to be evaluated. “We have to look the strength of the case, consider whether or not any undue influence was used to make the arrest, the value of identification and fingerprints and other evidence,” said Fritz. “We have the burden of proving the case beyond a reasonable doubt *which is why it takes an experienced prosecutor to handle these cases*.”

Meet Richard Fritz, St. Mary's County State's Attorney - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## tigerbug

*To Tell The Truth*

Clem Shady and Themis talk like they are the so called "monday morning quaterbacks" that watch but don't play. You saw the direct words from the Court file - 18 months to 90 days; the 2 days your talking about have nothing to do with the felony plea or the orginal sentence. Come on boys - check it out and stop bashing the prosecutor - we know the two of you hate Fritz, and will do all you can to drag him down; but please - TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH ! The voters are not stupid it is clear to all that the two of you are just dripping with hate. Hate all you want - but TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH .

And oh, Themis, if you were prosecutor and a young girl alleged rape and the guy says - "...well, she might have backed into me."  - I would hope you would take some action. How long do you think it will take a judge to dump the civil case against the cops out of court? Not long I bet. But then again, perhaps that is why you are a "Monday Morning Quaterback" who does not understand the process.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Clem Shady and Themis talk like they are the so called "monday morning quaterbacks" that watch but don't play. You saw the direct words from the Court file - 18 months to 90 days; the 2 days your talking about have nothing to do with the felony plea or the orginal sentence. Come on boys - check it out and stop bashing the prosecutor - we know the two of you hate Fritz, and will do all you can to drag him down; but please - TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH ! The voters are not stupid it is clear to all that the two of you are just dripping with hate. Hate all you want - but TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH .
> 
> And oh, Themis, if you were prosecutor and a young girl alleged rape and the guy says - "...well, she might have backed into me."  - I would hope you would take some action. How long do you think it will take a judge to dump the civil case against the cops out of court? Not long I bet. But then again, perhaps that is why you are a "Monday Morning Quaterback" who does not understand the process.



Wash, rinse, repeat, still no documents from our little faker.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> You guys really need to learn how to read judicial documents - if you want the reallity of things go to the courthouse, look up case number 18-K-08-000531 and you will find this:
> 
> "0018000 Open Court Proceedings            04/10/09  000 KHA
> Defendant present with counsel for docket call. Plea of guilty entered and accepted as to Count 2. The defendant is sentenced to 18 Months SMCDC suspended to 90 Days SMCDC with credit for 3 days tome served."
> 
> Now - please tell the truth when you blog  - at lease educate your selves enough to run down the WHOLE TRUTH. Again this is just one more attempt to hammer the good job Fritz is doing. *Oh, and by the way the Judicial Case Search that you love to cite is about as useless as can be; quite simply it is not accurate* - the case file and actual docket enteries are accurate. Soooo, if you want the WHOLE TRUTH, get off your lazy butts and run down the WHOLE TRUTH!



By the way, tell us something, this Judicial Case Search that that you claim is "useless and inaccurate," just who is responsible for that? What office? What supervisor?


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Clem Shady and Themis talk like they are the so called "monday morning quaterbacks" that watch but don't play. You saw the direct words from the Court file - 18 months to 90 days; the 2 days your talking about have nothing to do with the felony plea or the orginal sentence. Come on boys - check it out and stop bashing the prosecutor - we know the two of you hate Fritz, and will do all you can to drag him down; but please - TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH ! The voters are not stupid it is clear to all that the two of you are just dripping with hate. Hate all you want - but TELL THE WHOLE TRUTH .
> 
> And oh, Themis, if you were prosecutor and a young girl alleged rape and the guy says - "...well, she might have backed into me."  - I would hope you would take some action. How long do you think it will take a judge to dump the civil case against the cops out of court? Not long I bet. But then again, perhaps that is why you are a "Monday Morning Quaterback" who does not understand the process.



Hut 1!HUT2! HUT HUT HIKE!
Mr. Shady must be in a good mood today, and hasn't said what I'm about to say, althought I can't believe he isn't thinking it.
Are you 10 year old, or just an incredibly stupid adult that regular monons consider stupid?
The Edison case should never have gone to trial. Hers's why
1. I agree with the arrest when the chages were first made
2. I agree with the judge for holding Edison without bail because of the evidence presented to him that a rape had been committed at the bail hearing.
3.I'm not sure if holding a 16 year old in the adult detention center for over 5 month's was the right thing to do or not.
5.When the prosecutor that was taking the case to trial found out that the alledged victim, and her friend had changed their stories numerous times. That the medical evidence  gathered did not show any signs, that a rape had occurred. 
When other cops present at the questioning of Edison came forward and said the investigating detectives had filed perjurous statements to the court. 
A reasonable person might think that the prosecutor charged with taking the case to trial should have stepped back, and asked for an extenion (which may have violated Edison's right to a speedy trial), or dismissed the charges until such time that they could gather enough legitmate evidence to try the case with a reasonable expectation of a favorable outcome, and could then recharge Edison with the crime.
I hope even you wouldn't think that the prosecutor didn't know for some time before the trial date that he /she didn't have enough evidence to earn a conviction.
6. Edison was found not guilty by a jury after less than an hours deliberation which ment that they were unanimous in there decision on the first ballot.
Kevin McDevitt is a pretty good trial lawyer from what i hear, but "Gomer Pyle" could have won this case. 
Here is the State's reward for taking this clusterf--- of a case to trial.
1, Edison may have in fact been guilty of rape, now no one but him, and his alledged victim will ever know it, because under his 7th amendment rights he can't be retried for the same crime.
2.The State wasted  untold .thousands of taxpayer dollars by taking the case to trial the way they did.
3. The lawsuit filed by Edison against the alledged victim, her friend, the State Police and Sheriff's Investigators was found to have merit when it was filed so it is proceeding.
4. The State will not let the lawsuit go to trial. They will offer a generous settlement to avoid further public embarrassment.
5. The cost to the taxpayer's will be more than $1,000,000.00 after all of the expenses, attorney's fees and the actual settlement is paid to Edison.
This young man will probably become a millionaire because of the prosecutors stupidity.( you're going to help him get rich)
Edison should be able to amend his lawsuit on the grounds of "Arrogant Stupid Conduct" to include every supposed to be Law Enforcement Professional who let this travisty go to trial including the Asst. SA who took the case to trial, and their Superior SA because he's supposed to know what his employee's are doing.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Well said Themis.

Actually I was too busy laughing at Fritz's description of himself on his campaign site:

"*In order to supervise an office of nine expert trial attorneys, a State’s Attorney must possess the experience and knowledge of trial litigation.* It is one thing to say – “I want to be State’s Attorney” - while it is another – to possess the experience and Knowledge sufficient to truly be a State’s Attorney. Vote Experience – Vote Knowledge – Vote Fritz!"


----------



## tigerbug

*tell the truth*

Themes - you are a dreamer. If this case had no merit it would have gone out at the close of the state case. The civil case will be booted. Not a penny will be paid. If one of our daughters made such a claim we would be pounding a desk for prosecution. If mcdivit can stay away from the bar rooms long enough - he will see. So get this themes - not all cases are won by the state - but most are; in each a jury does its best! You are good on busting on the prosecutor but would be the first to yell for prosecution if you had been the target of a criminal. Remember oj Simpson, he was found not guilty also- I suppose he feels he was wronged .


----------



## tigerbug

*tell the truth*

Shady - glad you mentioned it - fritz has a good web site a lot more informative then most . Let  us let the readers know where it is Richard D. Fritz 2010 Re-Election Campaign  I bet you have a real problem with people being able to answer you back it allows the public to hear THE WHOLE TRUTH !


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Well said Themis.
> 
> Actually I was too busy laughing at Fritz's description of himself on his campaign site:
> 
> "*In order to supervise an office of nine expert trial attorneys, a State’s Attorney must possess the experience and knowledge of trial litigation.* It is one thing to say – “I want to be State’s Attorney” - while it is another – to possess the experience and Knowledge sufficient to truly be a State’s Attorney. Vote Experience – Vote Knowledge – Vote Fritz!"





*That the way John Mattingly will do it!*
How do you think Fritz will try and twist this latest development into a victory for his good and just cause. Think he'll start wearing an eye patch, and playing a fife? After John won his case in July Fritz was blabbering about being vindicated.  I don't think he knew he lost the case.
I can see Danny White packing and heading to a Country with no exradition for letting Fritz talk him into doing the things he did. Can You say Federal Charges for Witness Tampering, Perjury to a Grand Jury, Leaking Grand Jury Testimony, Perjury to the Court, and Violating almost every atricle pertaining to the Judiciary in the Bill Of Rights of the US Constitution.
They may be able level almost as many real charges, as the phony ones Fritz, and White stuck on John Mattingly. Do you think they will fight this, or rat each other out for a deal?
I wonder how many pairs of Tidy Whities they've both gone through tonight.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Shady - glad you mentioned it - fritz has a good web site a lot more informative then most . Let  us let the readers know where it is Richard D. Fritz 2010 Re-Election Campaign  I bet you have a real problem with people being able to answer you back it allows the public to hear THE WHOLE TRUTH !


I'm waitng, this crow won't stay fresh forever.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Themes - you are a dreamer. If this case had no merit it would have gone out at the close of the state case. The civil case will be booted. Not a penny will be paid. If one of our daughters made such a claim we would be pounding a desk for prosecution. If mcdivit can stay away from the bar rooms long enough - he will see. So get this themes - not all cases are won by the state - but most are; in each a jury does its best! You are good on busting on the prosecutor but would be the first to yell for prosecution if you had been the target of a criminal. Remember oj Simpson, he was found not guilty also- I suppose he feels he was wronged .



Still waiting!
This Crow is growing FOWL


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Still waiting!
> This Crow is growing FOWL



DANIEL BROWN, DOUGLAS BROWN, SR. & JOHN MATTINGLY NEED TO BE DENIED ACCESS TO THESE FORUMS.  THE EDUCATED PEOPLE OF ST. MARY's COUNTY ARE REQUESTING JUSTICE!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> DANIEL BROWN, DOUGLAS BROWN, SR. & JOHN MATTINGLY NEED TO BE DENIED ACCESS TO THESE FORUMS.  THE EDUCATED PEOPLE OF ST. MARY's COUNTY ARE REQUESTING JUSTICE!!!!



The people got justice; had to go to another county to get it, but Mattingly isn't guilty of anything now.

But we've still got the problem with uneducated people such as yourself.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> The people got justice; had to go to another county to get it, but Mattingly isn't guilty of anything now.
> 
> But we've still got the problem with uneducated people such as yourself.



One Case, what about all the cases pending and their pending civil cases?  Daniel of course took the fall for Mattingly on this particular case because Mattingly has made promises to Daniel that he won't live up to.  Will Daniel take the wrap for those pending cases too and add to his prison term or will John finally go down with his business partner?  But wait, we read the papers, we read Daniel's statement, I quote "I'm innocent and will be proven not guilty". What happened Daniel?  Once again, you have proven FOCUS FACTS to have nothing but the FACTS!!! 

Hmmm, how could John Mattingly be business partners with a man that is currently getting sentencing for criminal activity and also has several upcoming criminal trials in November and civil cases where both John and Daniel aren't paying their victims and illegally obtained property fraudulently. How could MR. Mattingly be business partners with such criminals and be an honest man himself?  Mr. Mattingly you have insulted the people of St. Mary's County with your antics all the while you house Daniel Brown, his Father (Doug Brown) in your deceased father's home to ensure their loyalty to you.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> The people got justice; had to go to another county to get it, but Mattingly isn't guilty of anything now.
> 
> But we've still got the problem with uneducated people such as yourself.


Clem, you're such a gentle, sensitive Guy! FocusFace isn't uneducated, she's devided.
Let me show you how to fix that.

STUPID + STUPID = STUPID! 

She must be related to Fritz, According her statement she doesn't think much of the first amendment either.
Would that make her a *Stupid Forum Nazi ?*


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Clem, you're such a gentle, sensitive Guy! FocusFace isn't uneducated, she's devided.
> Let me show you how to fix that.
> 
> STUPID + STUPID = STUPID!
> 
> She must be related to Fritz, According her statement she doesn't think much of the first amendment either.
> Would that make her a *Stupid Forum Nazi ?*



That's right don't answer my questions while you can!  Will you write the answers down when your serving your sentence, daniel brown?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Clem, you're such a gentle, sensitive Guy! FocusFace isn't uneducated, she's devided.
> Let me show you how to fix that.
> 
> STUPID + STUPID = STUPID!
> 
> She must be related to Fritz, According her statement she doesn't think much of the first amendment either.
> Would that make her a *Stupid Forum Nazi ?*



CLEM SHADY - Douglas Brown, a gentle soul?  He raised you in a car Daniel because he never had a real job and now look at the result of his raising you.  Both his sons are currently awaiting sentencing.  Cudos to DOUGLAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Clem, you're such a gentle, sensitive Guy! FocusFace isn't uneducated, she's devided.
> Let me show you how to fix that.
> 
> STUPID + STUPID = STUPID!
> 
> She must be related to Fritz, According her statement she doesn't think much of the first amendment either.
> Would that make her a *Stupid Forum Nazi ?*



One Case, what about all the cases pending and their pending civil cases? Daniel of course took the fall for Mattingly on this particular case because Mattingly has made promises to Daniel that he won't live up to. Will Daniel take the wrap for those pending cases too and add to his prison term or will John finally go down with his business partner? But wait, we read the papers, we read Daniel's statement, I quote "I'm innocent and will be proven not guilty". What happened Daniel? Once again, you have proven FOCUS FACTS to have nothing but the FACTS!!! 

Hmmm, how could John Mattingly be business partners with a man that is currently getting sentencing for criminal activity and also has several upcoming criminal trials in November and civil cases where both John and Daniel aren't paying their victims and illegally obtained property fraudulently. How could MR. Mattingly be business partners with such criminals and be an honest man himself? Mr. Mattingly you have insulted the people of St. Mary's County with your antics all the while you house Daniel Brown, his Father (Doug Brown) in your deceased father's home to ensure their loyalty to you.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Clem, you're such a gentle, sensitive Guy! FocusFace isn't uneducated, she's devided.
> Let me show you how to fix that.
> 
> STUPID + STUPID = STUPID!
> 
> She must be related to Fritz, According her statement she doesn't think much of the first amendment either.
> Would that make her a *Stupid Forum Nazi ?*



It's funny how you seem to know all about the people that our speaking the facts such as TRUTH AND FOCUS FACTS but yet deny everything their are writing. If it's not true what we are saying then how do you have a clue who these people are Mr. Brown? Wow, you just make so easy for me to make you look stupid! I'm having so much fun!!! How do know so much about them and their current cases against yourself (daniel brown) and Mr. Mattingly but yet claim to not know Mattingly personally but are up-to-date with all of his criminal activies and victims. 

We need to get the Spranger's you've spoken of on all the threads and hear their side of YOUR story. Now, that would be an interesting thread. Can anyone locate these people? Spranger's, you have been coordially invited to debate Mr. Brown accusations.


----------



## Themis

.





FOCUSFACTS said:


> It's funny how you seem to know all about the people that our speaking the facts such as TRUTH AND FOCUS FACTS but yet deny everything their are writing. If it's not true what we are saying then how do you have a clue who these people are Mr. Brown? Wow, you just make so easy for me to make you look stupid! I'm having so much fun!!! How do know so much about them and their current cases against yourself (daniel brown) and Mr. Mattingly but yet claim to not know Mattingly personally but are up-to-date with all of his criminal activies and victims.
> 
> We need to get the Spranger's you've spoken of on all the threads and hear their side of YOUR story. Now, that would be an interesting thread. Can anyone locate these people? Spranger's, you have been coordially invited to debate Mr. Brown accusations.


I realy am starting to feel sorry for you. You keep repeating the same crap
over, and over again without end. It took you over a week to figure out how to use private messaging as I had requested. Iam again asking you to keep this private so that we can both stop annoying everyone else with our endless babble about the same things I'm pretty sure everyone has figure out by now that I don't like Fritz, and that you don't like Mattingly,  Brown, and now Clem.
Their is only One thing that I would like you to explain publicly.
I have deduced that your rants have become exta Maniacal today,  I sure that you had someone read you the Enterprise Article this morning pertaining to Mattingly, and Brown's hearing yesterday.
Explain to everyone "Sherlock" why you keep calling me Mattingly/Brown. 
I was on the forum all day yesterday until eary this morning evryone can see the times  when my posts are made. I also responded to a number of private messages from you and The-Truth. Am I correct in my statements thus far?
Iwas here all day and night. The Enterprise article said that Mattingly and Brown were in Upper Marlboro with their Attorney's, Judge Wallace, and the Prosecutor . I don't know how long  the hearing took from beginning to end. With so much at stake for Mattingly, and Brown I have to think that a normal person who doen't have any experience in these kinds of dealings would say that at least 4 to 5 hours considering travel time, consultations with the Attorney's, and the actual agreement as to the results of the hearing were agreed upon by all parties involved, would be rather fast, with 6 to 8 hours not sounding out of the question.
I now want you to tell everyone here how I could have been at my computer, and in Upper Marlboro at the same time. Can you "SPLAIN DAT LUCEEE",
I'm good, but I'm not that good


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> .
> I realy am starting to feel sorry for you. You keep repeating the same crap
> over, and over again without end. It took you over a week to figure out how to use private messaging as I had requested. Iam again asking you to keep this private so that we can both stop annoying everyone else with our endless babble about the same things I'm pretty sure everyone has figure out by now that I don't like Fritz, and that you don't like Mattingly,  Brown, and now Clem.
> Their is only One thing that I would like you to explain publicly.
> I have dduced that your rants have become exta Maniacal today, that you had someone read you the Enterprise Article this morning pertaining to Mattingly, and Brown's hearing yesterday.
> Rxplain to everyone Sherlock why you keep calling me Mattingly/Brown.
> I was on the forum all day yesterday until eary this morning evryone can see the times posts are made. I also responded to a number of private messages from you, and The-Truth. Am I correct in my statements thus far?
> Iwas here all day and night. The Enterprise article said that Mattingly and Brown were in Upper Marlboro with their Attorney's, Judge Wallace, and the Prosecutor . I don't know how long  the hearing took from beginning to end. With so much at stake for Mattingly, and Brown I have to think that a normal person who doen't have any experience in these kinds of dealings would say that at least 4 to 5 hours considering travel time, consultations with the Attorney's, and the actual agreement asto the results of the hearing were agreed upon by all parties involved would be rather fast, with 6-8 hours not sounding out of the question.
> I now want you to tell everyone here how I could have been at my computer, and in Upper Marlboro at the same time. Can you "SPLAIN DAT LUCEEE",
> I'm good, but I'm not that good




You're so stupid!


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> You're so stupid!


Just what I expected for everyone to hear from you. An intelligent explanation to my question.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Just what I expected for everyone to hear from you. An intelligent explanation to my question.



At this point, I'm willing to pay to get her spayed.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Just what I expected for everyone to hear from you. An intelligent explanation to my question.



I only answer intelligent questions, I told you before Daniel I'm not here to engage with you, only to prove the FACTS.  You're not on my priority list!  SOMEBODY KICK THIS FOOL OFF THESE THREADS PLLEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!  Will Themis still be writing when he's in jail? Finally there is an end in sight to his thuggish threads.  Jail, Jail is Daniel Brown's FUTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!  DB the LandShark is off to jail and there is no denying that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> At this point, I'm willing to pay to get her spayed.



Party at my house:  Celebrating the future imprisonment of Daniel Brown but I'm sorry you're not invited and you won't be able to attend the next one I have when Mattingly goes to jail because you'll be in jail yourself Douglas, isn't that why you came to ST. Mary's; to appear in your upcoming trials and that's why you left St. Mary's all those years ago.  Uh oh, I might have given Daniel an idea!


----------



## tigerbug

*To Tell the Whole Truth*

Looks like the village idiot Brown took a hit again for Mattingly  - wonder how loud he will sing to get out of looking at 10 years and six months. Will he take the full hit, or will he sing? Too bad the "special prosecutor" has a weak spine and caved on this prosecution - wish Fritz could have prosecuted him. Mattingly does get an "A" for the fake election he says he is running.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Looks like the village idiot Brown took a hit again for Mattingly  - wonder how loud he will sing to get out of looking at 10 years and six months. Will he take the full hit, or will he sing? Too bad the "special prosecutor" has a weak spine and caved on this prosecution - *wish Fritz could have prosecuted him.* Mattingly does get an "A" for the fake election he says he is running.



I'll bet Brown does too.

The most he could have got with Fritz would have been two days in jail with work release to maintain a still, pot farm, or meth lab.

But the best time to catch Fritz though is hunting season, then you get a Nolle Prosecution.


----------



## Jigglepuff

Clem_Shady said:


> I'll bet Brown does too.
> 
> The most he could have got with Fritz would have been two days in jail with work release to maintain a still, pot farm, or meth lab.
> 
> But the best time to catch Fritz though is hunting season, then you get a Nolle Prosecution.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

You can visit him in the pen - he will be singing oh Danny boy and be holding on to someone's pocket as they walk the yard


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Hey shady - did you find what john boy did with the 20 big ones? Do you think he gave it back; or do you think Clarke will bring theft after trust charges? It would go far to show Clarke is on the up and up. How many people do you know who just give a lawyer 20,000 then just forget about it ? "Where's the loot !"


----------



## Themis

*


tigerbug said:



			Hey shady - did you know my boyfriend Fritz was vested to endow "get out of jail free" cards to drug dealers? Do yo think he really gives it all to charity? or do you think he got Clarke to buy a newspaper to get off scott free, or better yet,  shut up Clem Shady?  It's Time for Dick to go------Fritz is our mistake.------How many people do you know who just give Fritz 20,000 to donate to charity
		
Click to expand...

*


tigerbug said:


> Are you a hunter? I know a great spot behind this real upstanding guys place, he says hunters are welcome 24/7, the earlier the better, you can just  show up and start blasting away. - You can thank me later
> 
> I started getting repeated death threats this evening right after saying I was glad you came out of your Coma. Hmmmm?
> 
> When you talk to Focusface tell her I RSVP'D my invitation to her party tell her I'll be there, and Clem says he wii also be attending(Clem talks funny that way).
> Gotta go now, it's been real, Ta Ta.
> 
> Darn, you made me lose count. Uh, oh I got it  19,602. 19,603, 19604


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Hey shady - did you find what john boy did with the 20 big ones? Do you think he gave it back; or do you think Clarke will bring theft after trust charges? It would go far to show Clarke is on the up and up. *How many people do you know who just give a lawyer 20,000 then just forget about it ?* "Where's the loot !"



I know of at least one lawyer with lost money problems that still got elected:

*"Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control."*

"We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. *"He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."*

"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. *No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money.* $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."

Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> When you talk to Focusface tell her I RSVP'D my invitation to her party tell her I'll be there, and Clem says he wii also be attending(Clem talks funny that way).



Shucks, I almost forgot about the party.

The "Carnal Knowledge Ball," right?

And this year we'll be celebrating the 45th anniversary of Fritz getting probation instead of jail for the rape according to the invitation I got.

Anyway, I'll be there with a six pack of Red Bull, a rape test kit, and some DNA swabs in case I'm needed.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Shucks, I almost forgot about the party.
> 
> The "Carnal Knowledge Ball," right?
> 
> And this year we'll be celebrating the 45th anniversary of Fritz getting probation instead of jail for the rape according to the invitation I got.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be there with a six pack of Red Bull, a rape test kit, and some DNA swabs in case I'm needed.



I'll take care of the $20 cover charge. You know it's going to a good cause, the "Relect Dick Fritz" campaign
Have you shopped at McKays latley? I stopped in for a bag of chew yesterday, and when the cashier gave me my receipt for $1.49 she handed me a crisp $20 bill. I told the her that she had made a mistake, and she said it wasn't a mistake that they were giving  the $20's to anyone who spent over $1.00. "I said "I'll be your Hucleberry". How do you figure they can stay in business doing that? I went back 212 times!
Don't forget the Cheese Whiz, and your Tetnus Shot.
Toodles


----------



## Clem_Shady

*The Secret to Increasing your Wealth*



Themis said:


> I'll take care of the $20 cover charge. You know it's going to a good cause, the "Relect Dick Fritz" campaign
> Have you shopped at McKays latley? I stopped in for a bag of chew yesterday, and when the cashier gave me my receipt for $1.49 she handed me a crisp $20 bill. I told the her that she had made a mistake, and she said it wasn't a mistake that they were giving  the $20's to anyone who spent over $1.00. "I said "I'll be your Hucleberry". How do you figure they can stay in business doing that? I went back 212 times!
> Don't forget the Cheese Whiz, and your Tetnus Shot.
> Toodles



I'd rather shop at Walmart and pay for "The Rag," than shop at McKay's and overpay for my groceries to subsidize the free Hambone Gazette.

It's a no-brainer.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I'd rather shop at Walmart and pay for "The Rag," than shop at McKay's and overpay for my groceries to subsidize the free Hambone Gazette.
> 
> It's a no-brainer.



OOPS! I was gonna call you a "Snob" for only shopping at the Ritzy Joints.
Personally I feel like a "Risk Taker - Heart Breaker" when I buy outdated food products. But then I remembered your relationship with Mckay.
There's nothing sadder than love gone awry.
I'm sorry for bringing back bad memories

P.S. While you're at Walmart try to pick up a copy of " The Rag" for me.I hear people are buying this weeks edition by the dozen.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> OOPS! I was gonna call you a "Snob" for only shopping at the Ritzy Joints.
> Personally I feel like a "Risk Taker - Heart Breaker" when I buy outdated food products. But then I remembered your relationship with Mckay.
> There's nothing sadder than love gone awry.
> I'm sorry for bringing back bad memories
> 
> P.S. While you're at Walmart try to pick up a copy of " The Rag" for me.I hear people are buying this weeks edition by the dozen.



THEMIS (Daniel Brown) just because your going to be in jail and won't be able to shop at Walmart and Mckay's doesn't mean you have anyone who will do it for you.  You started off scrutinizing people, and now retail stores. Dude you're a waste of space!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU BELONG IN IRAQ FIGHTING FOR FREEDOM, instead of all the hard, honest, citizens of our COUNTRY!  I VOTE THEMIS GOES TO IRAQ!!!  WHEN IS YOUR SENTENCING????????????


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> THEMIS (Daniel Brown) just because your going to be in jail and won't be able to shop at Walmart and Mckay's doesn't mean you have anyone who will do it for you.  You started off scrutinizing people, and now retail stores. Dude you're a waste of space!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU BELONG IN IRAQ FIGHTING FOR FREEDOM, instead of all the hard, honest, citizens of our COUNTRY!  I VOTE THEMIS GOES TO IRAQ!!!  WHEN IS YOUR SENTENCING????????????


You never seemed to answer my question to you about how Daniel could be in Upper Marlboro while at the same time I was here laughing at, and writing, laughing at, and writing you (no typo), all day.
Were the "Retail Stores" you were referring to be the same one's your Grand Parents worked so hard to establish years ago? The same one's your Uncle Tom is destroying now. You can't possibly understand, or appreciate the hard work your Grand Parent's must have put in to etablish said "Retail Stores".
Since birth, your Uncle Tom, and now you have had the luxury of sucking at the family teet, and neither of you has ever had to do an honest days work in your lives to provide for yourselves, or your families.
I don't blame your uncle for making whatever deal he made with Fritz, and Danny White to get his son out of trouble. I would have done the same thing. His running for office again this year is his way of thinking that we have short memories, or don't care what our elected officials do while they are in office. He used his position to help his son, and nothing was said about it except at the polls during the last election. One would think that he got the message that he only get's one "freebee", I guess he didn't so we'll just have to give him our mesage again at this year's primary, or if necessary in the general election in Nov.
About Iraq- This is a secret don't tell anyone- The President has called an end to our Combat Mission in Iraq. Afganistan is now our focus. I'm much to old to be called to serve, but if I was called to serve, I would do so proudly. Would you, or your Uncle Tom?
P. S. How are you going to explain it, if Brown does have to serve sometime in work release, and I'm still here sending you love letters. See you at the party!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> You never seemed to answer my question to you about how Daniel could be in Upper Marlboro while at the same time I was here laughing at, and writing, laughing at, and writing you (no typo), all day.
> Were the "Retail Stores" you were referring to be the same one's your Grand Parents worked so hard to establish years ago? The same one's your Uncle Tom is destroying now. You can't possibly understand, or appreciate the hard work your Grand Parent's must have put in to etablish said "Retail Stores".
> Since birth, your Uncle Tom, and now you have had the luxury of sucking at the family teet, and neither of you has ever had to do an honest days work in your lives to provide for yourselves, or your families.
> I don't blame your uncle for making whatever deal he made with Fritz, and Danny White to get his son out of trouble. I would have done the same thing. His running for office again this year is his way of thinking that we have short memories, or don't care what our elected officials do while they are in office. He used his position to help his son, and nothing was said about it except at the polls during the last election. One would think that he got the message that he only get's one "freebee", I guess he didn't so we'll just have to give him our mesage again at this year's primary, or if necessary in the general election in Nov.
> About Iraq- This is a secret don't tell anyone- The President has called an end to our Combat Mission in Iraq. Afganistan is now our focus. I'm much to old to be called to serve, but if I was called to serve, I would do so proudly. Would you, or your Uncle Tom?
> P. S. How are you going to explain it, if Brown does have to serve sometime in work release, and I'm still here sending you love letters. See you at the party!



Explanation:  Douglas H. Brown, Sr. is also writing for his son Daniel Brown as THEMIS.  Douglas H. Brown Sr., is also writing for himself as CLEM SHADY!  Who will stand in your place when you go to court for your charges you ran from in 1998?  Daniel will be serving his sentence and well you'll be fighting yours.  You won't be on the FORUMS.  I love the Mckay's store and shop there frequently and I do wish I was somehow related and really appreciate the compliment.  They're the most popular loyal people in the county and your obviously obsessed with them. Hell, I am too!


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Explanation:  Douglas H. Brown, Sr. is also writing for his son Daniel Brown as THEMIS.  Douglas H. Brown Sr., is also writing for himself as CLEM SHADY!  Who will stand in your place when you go to court for your charges you ran from in 1998?  Daniel will be serving his sentence and well you'll be fighting yours.  You won't be on the FORUMS.  I love the Mckay's store and shop there frequently and I do wish I was somehow related and really appreciate the compliment.  They're the most popular loyal people in the county and your obviously obsessed with them. Hell, I am too!



I've got this mental picture of someone walking up to the checkout counter with a cart full of groceries and asking "where's the St. Mary's Today paper?"

Clerk: "Tommy's Mommy threw it out of the store! But you can have a free Hambone Gazette filled with Tommy's candidacy ads and the other candidates that the McKays want put in office"

Customer: "No thanks, and you can keep your overpriced groceries too!" Then the guy walks out of the store with the full cart still sitting there.


----------



## Baja28

Clem_Shady said:


> yes I have annoyed everyone here with my drivel.


I'm voting for Fritz just to piss you off.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> I've got this mental picture of someone walking up to the checkout counter with a cart full of groceries and asking "where's the St. Mary's Today paper?"
> 
> Clerk: "Tommy's Mommy threw it out of the store! But you can have a free Hambone Gazette filled with Tommy's candidacy ads and the other candidates that the McKays want put in office"
> 
> Customer: "No thanks, and you can keep your overpriced groceries too!" Then the guy walks out of the store with the full cart still sitting there.



and you're not jealous, HAHAHAHAHAHHA!  You too are a very lonely, bored, demented individual Douglas Brown. You too could of starting your own business all those years ago, but you chose to raise your sons out of your car and own nothing of your own and live off of women just as your son has all his adult life with his millionare ex wife.  Thank God, her mom had some brains and left the money in her name until the divorce was final. I can only imagine what the two of you say about that poor women. She has to admit she was married to Daniel Brown.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> I know of at least one lawyer with lost money problems that still got elected:
> 
> *"Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control."*
> 
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. *"He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."*
> 
> "I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. *No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money.* $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."
> 
> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds



Daniel Brown flaunted the 20,000 cash in his pockets for months bragging it was his money when it fact he was keeping it in a safe in the trunk of his mercedes to bribe witnesses and it was infact Clarke's money.


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> *Explanation:  Douglas H. Brown, Sr. is also writing for his son Daniel Brown as THEMIS.*
> Wrong!
> 
> *Douglas H. Brown Sr., is also writing for himself as CLEM SHADY!*
> Wrong!
> 
> *Who will stand in your place when you go to court for your charges you ran from in 1998?  Daniel will be serving his sentence and well you'll be fighting yours.*
> Wrong!-Didn't you hear! They both enlisted to go to Iraq. You should too. You would be the first person to win the "Congressional Medal of Stupid".
> 
> *You won't be on the FORUMS.  *
> Wrong!
> 
> *I love the Mckay's store and shop there frequently*
> Wrong!- You prefer Woodburns
> 
> *and I do wish I was somehow related and really appreciate the compliment.  *
> Right-Your wish has been granted.
> 
> *They're the most popular/loyal people in the county and *
> Wrong!- Is loyalty different than fidelity? At least two of you in the family think that it is. Heres a little help for you. >>>  Fidelity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *your obviously obsessed with them. *
> Wrong!- My obsession is with your boyfriends Fritz, and White.
> 
> 
> *Hell, I am too!*
> Right!!!!!!!! I would  be too if my uncle was blowing my inheritance money.I can understand your sense of panick at the thought of having to get a real job to support yourself
> 
> 2 out 9 right - You're getting better.
> See you at the party.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> FOCUSFACTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Explanation:  Douglas H. Brown, Sr. is also writing for his son Daniel Brown as THEMIS.*
> Wrong!
> 
> *Douglas H. Brown Sr., is also writing for himself as CLEM SHADY!*
> Wrong!
> 
> *Who will stand in your place when you go to court for your charges you ran from in 1998?  Daniel will be serving his sentence and well you'll be fighting yours.*
> Wrong!-Didn't you hear! They both enlisted to go to Iraq. You should too. You would be the first person to win the "Congressional Medal of Stupid".
> 
> *You won't be on the FORUMS.  *
> Wrong!
> 
> *I love the Mckay's store and shop there frequently*
> Wrong!- You prefer Woodburns
> 
> *and I do wish I was somehow related and really appreciate the compliment.  *
> Right-Your wish has been granted.
> 
> *They're the most popular/loyal people in the county and *
> Wrong!- Is loyalty different than fidelity? At least two of you in the family think that it is. Heres a little help for you. >>>  Fidelity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *your obviously obsessed with them. *
> Wrong!- My obsession is with your boyfriends Fritz, and White.
> 
> 
> *Hell, I am too!*
> Right!!!!!!!! I would  be too if my uncle was blowing my inheritance money.I can understand your sense of panick at the thought of having to get a real job to support yourself
> 
> 2 out 9 right - You're getting better.
> See you at the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEALOUS! JEALOUS!   You have nothing but your jealousy for ME!
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Daniel Brown flaunted the 20,000 cash in his pockets for months bragging it was his money when it fact he was keeping it in a safe in the trunk of his mercedes to bribe witnesses and it was infact Clarke's money.


Was it in his pockets, or in the safe in his car?
He may have gotten it from you Uncle so that he could tell people he had "Money to Burn".


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Was it in his pockets, or in the safe in his car?
> He may have gotten it from you Uncle so that he could tell people he had "Money to Burn".



YOu did, remember YOU STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> JEALOUS! JEALOUS!   You have nothing but your jealousy for ME!
Click to expand...


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> FOCUSFACTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most predictable response so far Daniel, we don't expect you to have remorse for the people you steal from. That's why your so jealous of everyone around you, because you steal and don't care. How could you like yourself?  You are an easy target!
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> YOu did, remember YOU STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!



Now you're saying that he stole the money from  your Uncle? Please stick to the same lies. I'd be afraid to take money your uncle offered to give me.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Now you're saying that he stole the money from  your Uncle? Please stick to the same lies. I'd be afraid to take money your uncle offered to give me.



C'mon, give her some credit for juggling three forum ID's at one time, with different lies told under each ID.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most predictable response so far Daniel, we don't expect you to have remorse for the people you steal from. That's why your so jealous of everyone around you, because you steal and don't care. How could you like yourself?  You are an easy target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better get off the streets of LP, the crackheads will all be taken down by Fritz prior to the election since he's been exposed as a fraud about being a tough guy on drugs.
> 
> He's running scared.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> FOCUSFACTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better get off the streets of LP, the crackheads will all be taken down by Fritz prior to the election since he's been exposed as a fraud about being a tough guy on drugs.
> 
> He's running scared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HocusFocus is off her meds, it won't be long now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Annoying_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> HocusFocus is off her meds, it won't be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She definately left home without it. I think we don't hear much from FucusFace, or TheTruuf on weekends because they don't let work release inmates leave the house on weekends. I hope the bug get sent to Cheltenham soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> She definately left home without it. I think we don't hear much from FucusFace, or TheTruuf on weekends because they don't let work release inmates leave the house on weekends. I hope the bug get sent to Cheltenham soon.



The weekend isn't getting here fast enough.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> She definately left home without it. I think we don't hear much from FucusFace, or TheTruuf on weekends because they don't let work release inmates leave the house on weekends. I hope the bug get sent to Cheltenham soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you guys do to Focusfacts to finally shut her up?
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did you guys do to Focusfacts to finally shut her up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said she was taking the weekend off. Something about either going  to, or being entered in the county fair. I forget
> 
> Mattingly called a little while ago. Said he was missing a bunch of campaign signs. Hummmm?:shrug:
> Heard anything about Clem training a new videographer?
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Annoying_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said she was taking the weekend off. Something about either going  to, or being entered in the county fair. I forget
> 
> Mattingly called a little while ago. Said he was missing a bunch of campaign signs. Hummmm?:shrug:
> *Heard anything about Clem training a new videographer?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy work, he only lasted two days.
> 
> Clem's been busy with some new productions though. I don't think Fritz is going to like them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Woodyspda

Themis said:


> Annoying_Boy;4392988
> 
> Mattingly called a little while ago. Said he was missing a bunch of campaign signs. Hummmm?:shrug:
> 
> :coffee:[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should only post them where he has permission.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he should only post them where he has permission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should call your room mate and ask if the new version of Turbo Tax has come in the mail, so you'll be ready for next tax season.
Click to expand...


----------



## Woodyspda

Themis said:


> Woodyspda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should call your room mate and ask if the new version of Turbo Tax has come in the mail, so you'll be ready for next tax season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero clue what you are talking about Themis... or what world you are in.
> 
> Are you talking my girlfriend or my wife? wait, I'm not Daniel Brown....
> 
> My taxes aren't complicated enough to need tax software or software that aids me in the John Mattingly strategy for hiding money that isn't mine or the how to steal property from innocent law abiding folks while making it appear perfectly legal and what to do if caught. IE. make sure you have a goon (Brown) who'll take the fall.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero clue what you are talking about Themis... or what world you are in.
> Are you talking my girlfriend or my wife? wait, I'm not Daniel Brown....
> My taxes aren't complicated enough to need tax software or software that aids me in the John Mattingly strategy for hiding money that isn't mine or the how to steal property from innocent law abiding folks while making it appear perfectly legal and what to do if caught. IE. make sure you have a goon (Brown) who'll take the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Let me refresh your memory with your own words.
> 
> *Remember this?*
> *QUOTE=Woodyspda;4008565]As a preparer my answer to you is that
> if you missed the cutoff, you missed the cutoff.... no exceptions. Did you at least get the $7500 refundable credit??? If not, you could amend and get that but you will pay it back over the next 15 years. You aren't the only people in that situation... why should the IRS make exception for you??? Your tax preparer was correct and you blast them like they don't know what they are talking about.*
Click to expand...



*This?


Woodyspda said:



			I've worked in a tax prep office for a few years.... that number is fairly accurate. The key words being Tax Credit (Child, Earned Income etc) I'd say about 25% get money back that they never contributed. Meanwhile, my tax burden is around 30% and I'm not rich..... single, no kids, no mortgage interest or business losses. Go figure.
		
Click to expand...

*
*And This?*


Woodyspda said:


> Sounds like you may need to grow up a bit more. Life is like that sometimes. I've had several roommates in the past 20 years and I still am friends with each of them except one who betrayed my trust... I barely knew any of them when we moved in. Socialize... if you are in a club, advertise within the club. Find folks with common interests. IE: be clear on your advertisement: no pets, non smoker, non drinker, must pay $X of rent... etc etc.
> That way you sift out the ones you definitely do not want.



Being retired military is something to be proud of. I salute your service.
Your love of animals(specifially Beagles) is a good thing.
Since the beginning of this you've claimed to not have a dog in this fight. It's become obvious that you do. 
If you want to stop sounding just like the others who do nothing but lie, and makes false accusations without offering any proof of what they're saying.  *Put up, or Shut up!*


----------



## Woodyspda

I didn't lie.

I don't currently have a roommate, I don't know what world you live in and my personal taxes are not complicated. 

I have not denied who I am by hiding behind an online moniker.


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> I didn't lie.
> 
> I don't currently have a roommate, I don't know what world you live in and my personal taxes are not complicated.
> 
> I have not denied who I am by hiding behind an online moniker.



I told you from the beginning of this that's it way past time for Fritz to go away. He's a bad man who uses his position, and breaks the law to hurt others. Mattingly isn't the first person in the county who Fritz has done this to. There are other people that he has succeeded in ruining with the exact same methods he tried to use against Mattingly.  One person has already admitted that people here knew the truth about what Fritz and his friends did in HS. 
In 1965 St.Mary's was a sparsley populated farrm county wiht only the base to offer any real employment to those who didn't work off the land, or travel to Balt, or DC. By the time Fritz was elected in 1998 the county had grown to the point that there were not enough people who remembered or cared about what he did to stop him. It was a disgrace that he got away with what he did then, and he's continues to disgrace the cittizens of this county with what they have let him get away with since. It's time to stop. 
Yes I have a dog in this fight. He's the only one with enough B---s to stand up to Fritz, and ook what it's cost him so far to have stood up to King Richard. He didn't fold as other have before. He's still fighting. Fritz's perverted nature wouldn't let him run an honest campaign against anyone. I really hope that he ends up getting the prison sentence he and his friends deserved many years ago. Did you watch the video? Do you think that poor woman who had her life ruined so many years ago was lying?
I don't care what anybody thinks of Mattingly personally. I know that no matter what people think of him he is far and away the best man running this year. I would feel the same way about anyone that wanted to unseat Fritz. You claim you know so much about Mattingly, but all you write is what you think. Try researching his opponent for the past 30 years, and see if you still think he's the better man. Or any kind of man at all.


----------



## Woodyspda

Maybe if you weren't such an obnoxious A$$ on the forums more people would listen to you and Clem Rossignol Shady. Wait.... sorry but that is probably what is most likely going to foil the Mattingly campaign... Anyone associated with Rossignol this election is likely to be shunned by the constituency. He's a hack.  I really wish someone would come up with a pic of him and Steny hugging. 

As for spewing what I "think" 

There's a lot I "KNOW" and it's not my place to post it here.


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> Maybe if you weren't such an obnoxious A$$ on the forums more people would listen to you and Clem Rossignol Shady. Wait.... sorry but that is probably what is most likely going to foil the Mattingly campaign... Anyone associated with Rossignol this election is likely to be shunned by the constituency. He's a hack.  I really wish someone would come up with a pic of him and Steny hugging.
> 
> As for spewing what I "think"
> 
> There's a lot I "KNOW" and it's not my place to post it here.


==============================================
*


Woodyspda said:



			Too bad the man is a criminal and will inevitably serve time deserved. Just a matter of time before he joins his partner behind bars.... along with several others.
		
Click to expand...

*

*


Woodyspda said:



			Sure in a lame attempt to redirect the attention he is getting for his "alleged" criminal activities. All three local papers have been covering the story albeit in their own unique fashion.
		
Click to expand...

*
You seemed to know  a lot about him when you posted the above messages last November, before he was indicted.
Seems things didn't work out the way you predicted 
Maybe if you had come forward, and testified before the Grand Jury with all you *know *Fritz, White,  and  Alioto would have had something beside manufactured evidence to take to trial. The one where the charges were proven to be lies.
The only reason Fritz has stayed in office 12 year is because the Leonardtown Lawyers, Cops, Judges, and some of the County business men who consider themselves royalty like the easy money, and the favors they get by being insiders and they don't want to find themselves on the outside looking in. If you've got something, be a man, step forward give it to the authorities. Other wise stop your pathetic whinning. I'm done with you >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

PUT UP OR SHUT UP!


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the whole truth*

Oh Danny boy the pipes are blowing. I understand that the boys in the pen are just waiting for fresh fish. I want you to have a very good time I'm sure john boy thanks you; oh my, fritz must have  picked on you too. You know what they say - only you can do your time. Remember, Sammy the bull gave it all up to get out from under. Tick-tock tick-tock...


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Oh Danny boy the pipes are blowing. I understand that the boys in the pen are just waiting for fresh fish. I want you to have a very good time I'm sure john boy thanks you; oh my, fritz must have  picked on you too. You know what they say - only you can do your time. Remember, Sammy the bull gave it all up to get out from under. Tick-tock tick-tock...


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> By the way, tell us something, this Judicial Case Search that that you claim is "useless and inaccurate," just who is responsible for that? What office? What supervisor?





No answer huh?


----------



## megahurts

so what is the resolution of this thread?

Is fritz tough on drug criminals?

Yes or no?


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> so what is the resolution of this thread?
> 
> Is fritz tough on drug criminals?
> 
> Yes or no?



That would be a NO!

Unless it's an election year and "The Rag" caught you making payola deals.

Then it's lock up anybody and everybody to save face.

Fritz: Drug Dealer Payola Edition


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> That would be a NO!
> 
> Unless it's an election year and "The Rag" caught you making payola deals.
> 
> Then it's lock up anybody and everybody to save face.
> 
> Fritz: Drug Dealer Payola Edition



Think Fritz can use a Fritz when the AG comes knocking?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> Think Fritz can use a Fritz when the AG comes knocking?



How's this working for you???????????


Jail - October 20th - BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertatnment for Clem & Phenis


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

County_Boy said:


> A Little Entertatnment for Clem & Phenis



Yeee HAW, PERFECTION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Themis

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Yeee HAW, PERFECTION!!!!!!!!!!!





Themis said:


> cronology of events in the Fritz vs Mattingly battle since May 2010
> May 2010 Fritz withdraws from case asks for Spec Prosecutor.
> 
> Outsider gets case against St. Mary's County state's attorney's | Daily Record, The (Baltimore) | Find Articles at BNET
> 
> 
> *July 2010 Mattingly found not guilty by jury*
> 
> Jurors acquit Mattingly, Brown of theft
> 
> *Sept 9,2010 Spec Prosecutor Isabel Cumming Drops all remaining charges*
> 
> Charges dropped against St. Mary's County candidate | Daily Record, The (Baltimore) | Find Articles at BNET
> 
> *Sept 17 Fritz steps on tongue trying to avert disaster*
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> *Sept 21, 2010 Terry Clarkes lawyer asks for fritz tobe removed from Clarke case. Fritz sets White up for fall*
> 
> Assault suspect's lawyer wants prosecutors pulled
> 
> *Sept 21, 2010PG County States Attorney Glenn Ivey Rebukes Fritz for remarks made Sept 17 about Spec. Pros. Isabel Cumming*
> 
> Perfectly qualified for case
> 
> The dominoes are falling faster and faster


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> View attachment 77411



It should be interesting in the coming months to see the actual sentences from operation-re-election-lockup-everyone-in-sight that's been going on for the past several weeks.

There will probably be enough PBJ dished out to fund Project Grad for the next 20 years.


----------



## JOKER

Join the Massive Mattingly for States Attorney Rally
Sponsored by Clem Shady & Themis
APRIL 1ST @ Rose's Bar & Grill
They are expecting a Large Crowd
and have set up for two people.......
this should be more than enough.
Free Food for everyone unless
Daniel Brown steals the silverware again...............


----------



## The-TRUTH

He He He


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Yeee HAW, PERFECTION!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

October: Rapist celebration month!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning "itsbob"

I opened the hood for you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Clem_Shady said:


> Good morning "itsbob"
> 
> I opened the hood for you.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


>


----------



## megahurts

Where's the drug money fritz?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Some tough guy. All the pharmacies I've been to are sold out of Meth ingredients.


----------



## megahurts

Annoying_Boy said:


> Some tough guy. All the pharmacies I've been to are sold out of Meth ingredients.



where's the loot?

So I say, keep the Grand Jury out of our politics and any dope-smoking relative of Fritz’s is a fine county department head for us. This is a very old game and I didn’t write the rules but I know how to scratch a back."

Cheap Shots - St. Mary's Today Online Edition


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## BadCat

why do the drug dealers go free while a guy with 3 misdemeanors get 2.5 years? Are you telling me that is not political?


----------



## JOKER

*The County Times
*Thursday Oct 21, 2010
By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

Brown Gets Two Years 

Daniel Jason Brown, the man who was indicted
along with Democrat candidate for state’s
attorney John Andrew Mattingly for theft, land
fraud and witness tampering charges, was sentenced
to two years in prison by Judge Sean Wallace

Prosecutor Renee Joy told Judge Sean Wallace
on Wednesday that despite the long investigation
into Brown’s activities, the defendant continued
to feel no remorse for what he had done.

“His work ethic has proven to be short cuts
and scamming people and lining his pockets,” Joy
said. “He honestly believes he’s above the law.”

“This was an effort… to influence corruptly
those witnesses,” Judge Wallace said. “I frankly don’t
think you’re the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role.”As part of the terms of Brown’s sentence,
Wallace ordered him to pay restitution to victims
in the contracting case as well as to have
no contact with John Mattingly, who he alluded to as
the “other instigator” in the events leading up to
Wednesday’s hearing.

“The two of you together did operate your
businesses … corruptly, falsely in an effort to
cheat other people,” Judge Wallace said.

See full story go to link below see page nine

http://countytimes.somd.com/archive/...2010-10-21.pdf


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Yesterday's news:
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> 2008 news:
> 
> Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.
> 
> Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?
> 
> 48 hours in jail and probation.
> 
> This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;4372887]Yesterday's news:

Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine

Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

2008 news:

Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.

Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?

48 hours in jail and probation.

This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."

*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  
Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Yesterday's news:
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> 2008 news:
> 
> Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.
> 
> Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?
> 
> 48 hours in jail and probation.
> 
> This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Yesterday's news:
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine
> 
> Repeat Offender Charged with Manufacturing Methamphetamine - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> 2008 news:
> 
> Same guy busted for a handgun and hundreds of pot plants.
> 
> Busy, Up in Smoke - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> What does he get for all the pot plants and gun in a drug free school zone?
> 
> 48 hours in jail and probation.
> 
> This is what you call a "Fritz deal." The lawyer version of a "bubba deal."
> 
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


This guy says his argument is better.  I'm inclined to believe him...

.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds, Lying About Gambling
> 
> 
> COMPTON (October 1998) --- St. Mary’s States Attorney Walter B. Dorsey accused Richard Fritz, his former deputy who is running as a Republican to succeed him, with maliciously and falsely attacking his political enemies while serving as deputy states attorney as well as failing to account for thousands of dollars in drug funds administered by Fritz in 1992. Dorsey also called Fritz’s attempt to convince citizens that would be a tough antidrug prosecutor a "masquerade" and he promised to "unmask" Fritz .
> Walter Dorsey;
> 
> Dorsey said;
> *"The Office of States Attorney of St. Mary’s County is very important and it should not be used as a way to attack political enemies or to attack anyone and hold them up to public ridicule. *One cannot talk about what took place in a Grand Jury room if an indictment is not forthcoming, in order to protect the Grand Jury process. The same is true if an investigation does not yield an indictment or criminal charges."
> Dorsey;
> " I am going to say some things tonight that I could not before," warned Dorsey. "You may remember some articles in the paper a few years ago, they surfaced because Richard Fritz misrepresented to the local press that he had evidence that Sheriff Wayne Pettit and Commissioner Eddie Bailey were gambling with drug dealers and prostitutes in an illegal gambling hall."
> "Fritz later told me he knew nothing about it when the articles were published," said Dorsey. "I met with the officials of the Maryland State Police and they reported to me that they had no evidence of Bailey and Pettit playing cards or being in the Cinderblock Building."
> "The only evidence that Fritz had was a drug dealer named Gary Lee Stanley, whom he gave $4,000 in drug fund money to probably play cards with," said Dorsey. "Fritz misrepresented to the press that these public officials were gambling in there, he used this office to embarrass Pettit and Bailey for political purposes because he supported their opponents."
> Dorsey said that Fritz knew that the state police reported to him that they had not been able to collaborate the information from the drug dealer after they sent an undercover investigator in to gamble at the Cinderblock Building. *When Fritz then turned around and gave out information about the gambling investigation, which the state police say did not produce any incriminating evidence against the two officials, Dorsey equated that act with revealing Grand Jury testimony.*Following the publication of several articles about the alleged presence of the sheriff and the county commissioner in the Cinderblock Building the two filed a $1.5 million libel suit against the newspaper. Prior to publication of the articles, Pettit and Bailey failed to comment on the allegations when asked for comment, an act that contributed to their plight.
> After a year and a half of legal proceedings, the newspaper proved it’s reliance upon Fritz, as a public official, as the source of information on Pettit and Bailey being in the building. Fritz gave a affidavit certifying he supplied information about the sheriff and commissioner frequenting the gambling hall to the newspaper. Upon discovering that fact, the two plaintiffs were forced to drop their suit as the newspaper had every right to report to it’s readers the information it relied upon from Fritz, as deputy states attorney, to be accurate and true, and therefore, did not act in a malicious manner.
> Fritz Lied To Newspaper, and Public Dorsey said after the speech last Thursday that he felt Fritz’s misuse of prosecutorial powers was outrageous, in that he apparently deliberately misled the newspaper about the truth concerning Bailey and Pettit; that not only did the former prosecutor lie and hurt them, but he also lied to everyone in St. Mary’s County.
> "We have just seen this vividly demonstrated that when the president admitted that he lied to the nation when he spoke on television in January, that when a public official lies to a newspaper about a material fact, that he is lying to the entire community as well when that information is published and relied upon by the publisher and the readers to be true," said Dorsey.
> "A public official, which is what Fritz was when he was a member of my office," said Dorsey, "has to tell the public the truth, and in this matter he did not. He thrived on manipulating, lying and misleading and therefore, by having the newspaper, Pettit and Bailey all fighting each other, he was able to stand aside with amusement at the results of his political manipulations with ST. MARY’S TODAY taking the sheriff and the commissioner to task for being in the gambling hall when they actually were not."
> Dorsey said that when he confronted Fritz about the information contained in the articles; that Fritz denied having contacted the state police about the alleged activities in the Cinderblock Building and the alleged presence of the sheriff and the commissioner.
> Dorsey said that Fritz claimed the state police probe at the Cinderblock Building began as an offshoot of a gambling operation in Charlotte Hall.
> That operation was later halted after state police conducted a raid and made several arrests.
> When Dorsey went back to the state police about the matter, they gave him a copy of the letter Fritz had sent them as an official request for an investigation, after having it typed by his wife who works in the prosecutor’s office, requesting the state police investigate the presence of the two officials in the gambling hall which formerly was located next to the Sign of the Whale Liquors in Lexington Park.
> *Dorsey said when he confronted Fritz about lying to him that there were also other issues taking place at the same time which led to Fritz walking out, quitting his job with no notice or regard for the several drug cases he was handling and returning to the practice of law which has led him to become the principal attorney for all of the local drug dealers.*Fritz ran for election as states attorney in 1994, a race he lost in the Democratic Primary and is running once again this year, but now as a newly minted Republican.
> 
> *Fritz Repeatedly Failed To  Give Accounting For Drug Fund*Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control.
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. "He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."
> *"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money. $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."*
> *Fritz, at the time, responded to the warning of the state police that they would not trust him with secret information, by saying he would drop cases in which they failed to give him prior information.*"Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey. "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the facts prove otherwise."
> *"In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were 302 drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the 201 cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.*
> "But now that Fritz is campaigning, he has the audacity to say he will fight the drug dealers," said Dorsey at the meeting.
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment on Dorsey’s charges prior to press deadline.




Themis

*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.
Richard Fritz puts drug dealers back on our streets and they're killing our children*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## JOKER

Dolan Media Newswire Story

*The Daily Record, (Baltimore, MD)*
*Author: Danielle Ulman*
*10/26/2010 *


Maryland state's attorney candidate's partner sentenced

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BALTIMORE, MD -- Daniel J. Brown received a far harsher sentence than expected last week on charges stemming from his relationship with John A. Mattingly Jr., a candidate for St. Mary’s County state’s attorney. 

*Daniel Brown*, who was hoping for a six-month sentence with work-release privileges, instead *drew a 10-year prison term with all but two years suspended* for the misdemeanor of conspiring to unlawfully affix a public seal to a deed. He will serve an additional six months in jail for conspiring to influence a witness to a 2007 shooting incident involving one of Mattingly’s clients.

In imposing the sentence in St. Mary’s County Circuit Court, Judge Sean Wallace ignored the recommendation of the prosecutors, who sought the six-month term pursuant to a plea deal in the notary case. *Wallace accused Brown and Mattingly of corrupt business practices.*

*Isabel M. Cumming, the Prince George’s County state’s attorney* brought in to handle the cases because Mattingly is running against the incumbent state’s attorney in St. Mary’s, *said the judge was “fair.”*
“We were bound to our plea agreement with what we offered,” she said. “The judge did give a stronger sentence. It does happen.* Judge Wallace is a good judge.”*

John Mattingly and Daniel Brown were both charged in the land-transfer case, and with a conspiracy to influence witnesses in the second case.

“I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things, but you played a major role,” the visiting Prince George’s County judge said to Brown, according to The Enterprise, a Southern Maryland newspaper.* “The two of you together did operate your business corruptly in an effort to cheat other people.”*


*Sisters keep property*

Daniel Brown’s false-seal conviction resulted from a land deal with three Baltimore sisters, in which he was convicted of asking his sister-in-law to notarize a deed she had not witnessed. The sisters will keep their interest in the property, Cumming has said.

The witness-tampering charge stemmed from an incident involving one of Mattingly’s former clients, Terry Clarke, who had been charged with first-degree assault and illegal gun possession after shooting at people near his property line. Mattingly was accused of telling Clarke and Brown to pay off the victim witnesses.

Brown entered an Alford plea to that count, acknowledging that prosecutors had sufficient evidence to convict him. However, he told the court that the only person he ever spoke to about the case was Clarke.

*In addition, Brown will serve a concurrent 30-day sentence from a guilty plea for doing home improvement work without a license. Brown will repay $30,000 to the deceased homeowner’s heirs.*

After serving his time, he will undergo five years of supervised probation.

See full story Click on link below

The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story


----------



## JOKER

Latest Election News

.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

